# Bull Frog tadpole.... what to feed them?



## 68merc

I have a tadpole in a tank in the house and he/she is not eating (that i can see)

What do you feed them?


----------



## Greg T

my son brought home a bunch of them a while back too. Some quick research said they eat microbes and stuff in the water mostly, so you need to change the water fairly frequently and stay away from chlorinated tap water. You can also throw a few chunks of mazuri or other similar food in there and they will eat that. Watch the temperature too - leave them in the direct, hot sun and they will die fast (unfortunately).

Good luck!


----------



## Mao Senpai

If I can recall... a long whiles back when I had tadpoles I fed them those freeze dried bloodworm cubes... but it does make the water pretty disgusting so it would probably need some kind of filtration or just change the water often.


----------



## Yvonne G

I love the forum! We can find you an answer to just about any question!

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/tadpoles/index.html


----------



## 68merc

Tank water is not an issue, I have a 75 gallon filter on a 20 gallon tank. 
I read boiled lettuce was good but I've yet to see him eat any...


----------



## zesty_17

we feed our tadpoles algae wafers and fish flakes, you can buy the algae in powder form, moisten it with water, then "paint" it on a small piece of plastic-like pvc, let it dry, then drop it in the tank for them to eat. We just sprinkle the flakes directly in the tank. The best results have been alternating the flakes and pvc each day. Most of the tadpoles we hatch are dart frogs, Dentrobates auratus, tinctorius, azeurus, Hourglass frogs, Dendropsophus ebraccatus, and golden frogs, Atelopus zeteki.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

I get them when my fishing bait guy gets them with the bait fish by accident. They are hugh and they just grow, never feed them.


----------



## franeich

Frozen spinach

Defrost it first


----------



## SILVERSTAR

algea wafers any petco.......


----------



## 68merc

Went to pet store last night... they said when they are growing legs (and this one is) they don't eat. Their tail is absorbed and that is all they need untill their full fledged frogs!
Hope that's true!


----------



## dmmj

68merc said:


> Went to pet store last night... they said when they are growing legs (and this one is) they don't eat. Their tail is absorbed and that is all they need untill their full fledged frogs!
> Hope that's true!


I seem to recall from my biology book, when they are metamorphosing they don't eat, so they are probably right.


----------



## Tom

It depends on species. All of the above answers are correct. Some of them are carnivores (blood worms and "microbes) while others are herbivores (spinach, lettuce, etc.)

I used either algae wafers of crushed flake food depending on which species I was raising. The algae wafers had a lot of protein so I would also put algae covered rocks in with the herbivorous species. They seemed to really like that.

I honestly don't remember if mine ate while absorbing their tails or not.

But either way, start getting ready with the bugs to feed them. They eat a lot as soon as that tail is absorbed.


----------



## yagyujubei

I raised many tadpoles into frogs and toads as a boy, and if I remember correctly, bullfrog tadpoles start out as vegetarians, and then turn carnivorous. If you've got a bunch, they'll kill and eat each other. I'd try frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## zesty_17

ours tend to eat the entire time, some actually cannibalizing one another during the tadpole and morphing stages. Depending on the species, we separate them because of this.


----------

